# ¡Ed the Editor llega a los 1000 posteos!!!



## Soledad Medina

¡Me alegra mucho ser la primera en felicitarte!
Para mí ha sido un privilegio recibir tu ayuda en incontables ocasiones y aprender muchísimo leyendo tus posteos. Tu talento y tu inteligencia no conocen límites. Eres un genio indiscutible del foro.

¡Felicidades de todo corazón y muchas gracias!!!


Con cariño
Soledad


----------



## aleCcowaN

Me adhiero a estos festejos, y levanto mi copa de champaña virtual para brindar por nuestro amigo Ed de Editor en ocasión de sus primeros 1000 posteos, donde siempre aporta su sapiencia y enorme capacidad de reflexión, y siempre está dispuesto a ayudar a los demás sin importar cuánto reciba.

Un gran abrazo


----------



## Txiri

Well done, Ed!  You've really shone in your smart, informative, thoughtful, key posts, and you're never too busy to help someone else research an out of the way topic.  You've been a phenomenal asset on the forum with 1000 posts, and here's to many more!


----------



## Maruja14

¡Enhorabuena Ed!


----------



## Ed the Editor

¡Gracias a tod@s por tus felicitaciones!

Soledad, no soy genio, de ninguna manera. Pero me alegro de que te haya podido ayudar de vez en cuando. Tu apoyo y cariño son una inspiración para much@s forer@as, y para mí.

Alec, gracias por la copa de champaña virtual. Tú inteligencia y sentido común son grandes ejemplos para tod@ forer@.

Txiri, en el sentido cervantino, eres "el monstruo de los foros" por tus incontables posteos. Pero no eres ningún monstruo. Todos aprendemos de tu sabiduría. Gracias por la cerveza Coors y la aguileña virtuales.

Maruja14, siempre aprendo algo al leer tus posteos. Gracias por tu felicitación.

Saludos,
Ed


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¡Felicidades, Ed, por mi parte (que no de Evagil)...
Eso sí: lo de "posteo" me suena rarísimo... (No puedo con mi genio...)
¡A seguir "editando"!
Saluditos desde Madrid.
EVA.


----------



## cubaMania

Congratulations Ed the Editor!!


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades y gracias por tu ayuda!!! 

Mei


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Ed!
*
Your star is rising quickly and illuminating the forum with wisdom and a nice, warm glow.  

_*Keep it up! *_


----------



## linguist786

Felicidades mi amigo


----------



## lauranazario

Felicidades Ed, en tus primeras mil grandes aportaciones. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Eugin

To the one and only great *ED*itor of this forum!!!

Congratulations on your first milestone!!!! and keep all those glorious posts coming so that we can continue learning from you!!!

It´s a real honor to have you among us!!!  

And I really thank you for that. Hope you like my present I brought to YOU!!! 

All the best for you, Ed!!!


----------



## danielfranco

¡Señorazo Ed!
Qué bueno que lo encontramos en el foro en más de mil ocasiones. Siempre siento un gran alivio cuando los demás titubeamos por encontrar la palabra justa, o para explicar el significado correctamente, y usted llega con la respuesta correcta.
¡¡Por favor siga ayudándonos aquí en los foros otras cuantas miles de veces!!
Dan F.
(Nunca traigo regalo y siempre llego tarde...  )


----------



## Ed the Editor

¡Gracias a tod@s por tus felicitaciones!

EvaVigil, Gracias por tu mensaje. He aprendido mucho en los foros, ¡incluso como se escribe tu nombre! Y aprendo más cada vez que leo uno de tus posteos.

cubaMania, Thanks for your message. I'm always amazed how even the most difficult and unusual terms never give you a problem. Your clear explanations, whether long or short, always get to the heart of the matter. The forums (and the S.F. Bay Area) are lucky to have you!

Mei, Gracias por tu mensaje. Sus posteos siempre inteligentes son un regalo para tod@as l@s forer@s. Siempre he pensado que "mariposa" es la palabra más linda en español, y ¡ahora yo sé por qué!

Fenixpollo, Thanks for your message, from the neighboring state of Arizona. You translate wonderfully, clearly explain differences between alternatives, and (to steal a line from Gilbert and Sullivan) are the very model of a gracious and modest forero, though you have no reason at all to be modest!

lingist786, Gracias por tu mensaje. Ya tú también has hecho 1.000 posteos (por lo que te felicito). Que a los 18 años sabes "English/Gujarati/Hindi/Urdu/French/German" (¿y español también?) me asombra. ¿Donde tienes espacio en la cabeza para tantos lenguajes? 

lauranazrio, Gracias por su mensaje, por la sabiduría que nos ha dado más de 12.000 veces, y por su trabajo de moderatrix. Y gracias por el dibujo del editor. Yo sé que él del dibujo no soy yo -- ¡tiene demasiado pelo!

Eugin, Thanks for your message. You're always so wise, kind, and friendly in your maaaaany posts. And the treats that you sent me in the photo all looked delicious. But for some reason, when I printed them and wolfed them down, they all tasted like ink. Give my best wishes to your gatit@.

danielfranco, Gracias por tu mensaje. Eres un maestro del inglés y del español. Tus posteos son siempre acertados (no, tú nunca titubeas). Eres gran compañero a tod@ forer@, y tu gran sentido del humor siempre me hace reír.

Saludos,
Ed


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Well done.


----------



## Ed the Editor

MonsieurAquilone, Thanks for your message. I wish I knew French well enough to benefit more from your many posts to the French forums. Your posts are always modest and to the point. At age 16, we can expect great things from you!

Regards,
Ed


----------



## loladamore

Nice one, Ed. Keep them coming!!!


----------



## heidita

I am late but I love your posts.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Ed the Editor

Heidita, Thanks for your message. Your posts are always brief, friendly, and accurate. And since you're an outstanding member of the Spanish and German forums, I love your name -- it's perfect! 

Regards,
Ed


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

Me adhiero a los festejos, aunque sea con retraso. Últimamente entro muy poco al foro y se me había pasado por alto tan magno acontecimiento. ¡Y qué agregar a todo lo que aquí se ha dicho! Simplemente: ¡Gracias, Ed!.

Saludos de Nippur de Lagash.


----------



## Ed the Editor

Nippur, Gracias por tu mensaje. Me gustan tus posteos siempre útiles, amistosos, y modestos.

Saludos,
Ed


----------



## Fernita

¡Wow! Ed the Editor: me parece increíble que sean 1000 posteos solamente. Honestamente, pensé que serían muchísimos más ya que siempre estás aportando con inteligencia en casi todos los hilos. Son 1000 que valen 10.000. Cada vez que veo que has posteado, voy directo a leer tu opinión y siempre me resulta sumamente interesante. Muchas felicitaciones y gracias por ser tan generoso al compartir tu sabiduría y enseñarnos día a día.
Con todo mi respeto y cariño,
Fernita.


----------



## Ed the Editor

Fernita, Gracias por tu mensaje. Eres una forera muy bien preparada e inteligente. Tus posteos breves y amistosos son siempre de gran ayuda. Ojalá que yo conociera el francés para leer tus posteos en este lenguaje.

Saludos,
Ed


----------



## América

_*182 posts tarde Sr. Editor, pero no quiero perderme la oportunidad de felicitarte y darte las gracias por esos 1182 posts *_


----------



## Ed the Editor

América, Gracias por tu mensaje. Eres siempre muy amistosa y de gran ayuda a l@s otr@s forer@s. 

Saludos,
Ed


----------



## frida-nc

Ed, my congratulations to you for your fine contributions.  I always enjoy reading them.  Hope to see you in the Foros for the Foreseeable Future, Ed the Editor.   Best, frida-nc


----------



## Ed the Editor

Frida-nc, Gracias por tu mensaje. Eres un libro de oraciones viviente. Siempre encuentras la oración perfecta para contestar una pregunta. Tus posteos son "short and sweet" -- siempre llegas al meollo en pocas palabras.

Saludos
Ed


----------

